# 2004 Audi A6 Quattro 3.0 Automatic Need Advice On Catalytic Converter



## umoms (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 2004 Audi A6 Quattro Automatic 3.0L with 99k miles and I am getting CEL of P0431 Catalytic Converter Bank 2. I plan on keeping this car for another 3-4 years at the most. So I need a new catalytic converter but is there a good aftermarket one? All the Muffler shops I went to say I need the original cat from the dealer. Anyone have good experiences from a aftermarket one? If so which one? Or know where I can get the original for cheap? Also which side is bank 2 on the 3.0 

Thanks!


----------

